# Lapierre Kontakt--- PROBLEM



## Fr33Rid3r (12. Mai 2011)

Hallo leute,

mir ist meine Frame vom Lapierre DH 230 am Steuerrohr gerissen.
Jetzt würde ich gerne Kontakt zu Lapierre aufnehmen... Nur wie?:-D
Ich finde nichts, könnt ihr mir mal bitte helfen?
Danke schonmal

Gruß


----------



## dandylion (13. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
wende dich entweder an den Händler, bei dem du das Rad gekauft hast oder an den nächsten Händler in der Nähe deines Wohnortes (findest du auf der Lapierre Homepage).
Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paule k (13. Mai 2011)

http://www.lapierrebikes.de/lapierre/support/J-ai-demenage-et-j-ai-un-probleme-sur-mon-velo-Comment-faire

Wenn du dort die 3. Variante wählst, kannst du eine Nachricht an Lapierre schicken.
Meiner Erfahrung nach kannst du das aber knicken, da du als Antwort nur einen Verweis auf die Händlerliste bekommst, aus der du dir dann einen auswählen kannst. Hat man keinen kompetenten Händler in der Nähe, sieht man ziemlich alt aus.

Schönen Gruß

paule


----------



## LF-X (13. Mai 2011)

Hab das gleiche Problem mit Koga. Kennt da jemand eine direkte Kontaktmöglichkeit? Gleicher Mutterkonzern wie La Pierre.


----------



## Fr33Rid3r (13. Mai 2011)

danke für eure antworten!
ich hab meinen händler konatktiert, der auch lapierre führt und dieser wird sich darum kümmern, sagte er. ich hoffe es geht alles gut


----------



## LF-X (14. Mai 2011)

Musste ich gestern auch machen. Ein zwei Wochen ist meine neue Schwinge da :-(


----------



## Fr33Rid3r (14. Mai 2011)

ohje, aber besser als 3 monate oder so 
auch ein dh 230 ? oder schon neue modelle?
weil wenn ja, dann müssten sie auch noch die hauptrahmen ohne schiwnge haben...


----------



## LF-X (14. Mai 2011)

Nee. Ist ein Koga. Die gehoehren aber zum gleichen Konzern. Scheinen auch aehnliche Servicebedingungen zu haben. Das Bike wird nichtmehr hergestellt. Sollte also schnell gehen (hoffentlich).


----------

